# I wonder what application this has for woodworking? (a must see video)



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That stuff looks pretty cool. I especially liked the demo with the untreated glass framed in treated. That was just down right cool.

I would say it would make a good table finish, but… then again, any spills would just end up skittering off to the floor?

Wonder what it would do if you coated a bowel or a cup…


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

This is amazing stuff isn't it.
Popped up a few days ago…...................


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

never saw that thread - guess this is kind of redundant…..................................


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Redundant no, great invention yes….................


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Would be great for boats, canoe paddles, cutting boards or any thing else that come in contact with water that you don't to decay prematurely. Amazing stuff, if it actually works as presented.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting for sure


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

. . . .Wonder what it would do if you coated a bowel. . . .

Well, you probably wouldn't need a toilet roll!

Sorry *Mosquito* - couldn't resist!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

It would be awesome if it repelled glue and finish like that as well. I'd slather my finishing table with it


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

wicked cool.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lol Don. I need to remember to better check the "predictive typing" when I'm on my tablet lol


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

As per the previous thread, the 2, 1 gal. components sell for approx. $500.00.

If you could coat your new car with this there may finally be an answer to the salt corrosion on automobiles from the winter road treatments.

Kind of reminds me of Rain-X on the car's windshield, which is a Great product.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow!! That would be awesome to coat my Wooden finger rings in!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Now there's an idea, Len. At least for more expensive cars, what's another grand or two?


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

Might be useful for that person that ran into the instant-rust problem with condensation forming on all the metal surfaces in a cold shop.

I haven't read anything about how quickly it wears off though.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Outdoor cabinet finish?


----------

